# depression starts



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

well guys today was my last day of duck season. ever suffer from duck depression?


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Every day of my life


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

No, i just tell myself its not really over then as soon as i know it, its september 1st again :lol:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

ALTHOUGH WATERFOWL IS MY FAVORITE OBSESSION, I FIND OTHERS TO HUNT AND "KILL" THE TIME...LATE GOOSE IS STILL COMING CHEER UP


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It kind of feels like the last day of Summer vacation when I was a kid...Remember that feeling?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

oh, come on! How can you be depressed when you live in ND??? I can see how if you don't. oke:

We've still got a month and a week to chase ditch chickens and bow hunting, a month and a half of turkey season, two weeks for muzzleloader...

Then it's varmints and ice fishing.

The comes open water fishing and Hunt Test season for the dogs. Throw in some prairie dog outings....

Before you know it it's september again.

I actually like being able to cross something off my list of things to do, otherwise I can't find enough time for it all!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Im going through duck-itus.....

I think im going to cry......


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear you brother....ice fishing is soon on its way!!

:beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Ice fishign is fun but nothig like swinging that shot gun to your shoulder at two honking mallards....


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> It kind of feels like the last day of Summer vacation when I was a kid...Remember that feeling?


haha yeah, and you don't realize how close it is until you have a week left so you try and cram everything in before it ends.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

HaHaAAAAAAAAA if that dont hit the nail on the head, I dont know what in the hell does. good one. 



Rick Acker said:


> It kind of feels like the last day of Summer vacation when I was a kid...Remember that feeling?


----------

